
Narf: A Ruby Micro Test Framework - ariejan
http://ariejan.net/2011/02/11/narf-a-ruby-micro-test-framework/?sms_ss=hackernews&at_xt=4d958cfc7b29802c%2C0
======
kunley
What's with calling any code container, even one line long, a framework?
Facepalm...

------
mithaler
Eventually, every possible functionality in Ruby gets pared down to a "micro"
or "lightweight" library or three.

